# Pictures of our 4 puppy choices!



## kekafo (Mar 20, 2013)

We went to visit our little guy "Gucci" yesterday and we have first pick of four males. They are super cute!! Orange cried the entire time, Blue slept, Green is the darkest and has the cutest face ever and Burgundy is big boned and I fell in love with his head. 

Will go back in one week to choose. My heart is set on burgundy but we will see in a week! I am very confident in their temperments based on Sire, Dam and Grandfather who I have met several times as well as this is the co-breeder of my last guy Jach. :happyboogie:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I personally love Mr. Green lol.. I love the darker shepherds, better chance for a blanket back black and tan which is my favorite lol.. but color really is irrelevant if he does not have what is wanted in a pup/dog... you have some great looking pups to choose from  And ya if Mr. Orange cried the whole time I wouldnt touch him lol My girl I have now was "talking" the entire time I got to see the 3 pups available for me to choose from and even though she was the cutes and what I wanted she has not lost the "talk" lol I should have got her brother that was a lot calmer and oober quiet lol


----------



## kekafo (Mar 20, 2013)

I am generally drawn to the darkest also but wanted to not judge based on color (if I can help it) Mr Green is our second choice actually. Mr Blue is the darkest. Now we wouldn't know if they will be blk/tan or blk/red this early right since they have a 50/50 chance of either (based on dam/sire) is that correct? I love the big head that Mr Burgandy has and the breeder seems to think he will be blk/red like his granddad who I love love love (blk/red) and chose the litter based on how he looked actually. I love to hear how others would choose and why. It is so interesting!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Were temperament tests done? That's how I would pick. But boy they are all cuties


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I would have trouble between Blue and Burgundy, I like big mellow dogs.  Orange has a cute face tho. Ooh that is why I wound up with my two boys, I couldn't choose. LOL


----------



## kekafo (Mar 20, 2013)

Temperment tests have not been done and I am not sure if she does them but I will ask her. 

Question on the noses: could someone show me in pics the difference in the shorter nose look such as Mr Green has versus the others? (does that make sense?) I see the difference now but not sure how they look as they grow. If it doesn't make sense, not worries.. I can't wait to see how they are different/or not, next week


----------



## BonnieB. (Feb 13, 2013)

The person you should be asking to help you is the breeder. That is the person who sees their personalities in action every day, unless you just want to go on looks. The best dog I ever had was one I didn't see until he was handed to me. Drove me crazy at the time, but as the breeder explained to me I wanted a dog that was active and would be doing agility and obedience. If I came and the most active one was taking a nap and maybe a less active one happened to be up, I might pick the "wrong" one. We were matched perfectly even tho I hated it at the time. Your breeder isn't going to that extreme, but will be able to tell you the best who would be suited to your needs. They're all gorgeous!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The puppies are only 4 weeks old so would not have been "tested" yet. They are extremely young still and probably have just started to show their personalities. In another 3 weeks they will change a lot. That is why puppy "testing" is not done until 7 weeks. You have some time.


----------



## kekafo (Mar 20, 2013)

I haven't asked anyone to help choose for me. The breeder IS the one who will assist us in our final choice. She has her eye out for us and knows what we want. I do enjoy hearing what others THINK and how they choose their dogs however.


----------



## kekafo (Mar 20, 2013)

lhczth said:


> The puppies are only 4 weeks old so would not have been "tested" yet. They are extremely young still and probably have just started to show their personalities. In another 3 weeks they will change a lot. That is why puppy "testing" is not done until 7 weeks. You have some time.


Gotcha. Thanks Lisa!


----------

